# svchost.exe verbraucht ewig viel prozessorlast



## Lingo1988 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines problem mit der svchost.exe, dieso verbraucht fast meine komplette cpu.

also zwischen 70 und 100%.

wenn ich diese beende, weiß ich nicht welche ich beenden soll, da sie 2-5 mal ausgeführt wird.

dieses problem besteht erst seitdem ich mein system neu aufgesetzt habe.

hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.

mein system:

athlon64 4200+
2GB RAM (dualchannel)
radeon X1950 pro

betriebssystem: windows xp sp2


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2008)

update mal alle treiber, such weitere windowsupdates. 

aber zuerst deaktivier mal das autoupdate von windows. das hatte mal meinen laptop komplett lahmgelegt.


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. Juni 2008)

Richtig gelesen!? Wirklich svchost.exe .... ?


----------



## Lingo1988 (5. Juni 2008)

Herbboy am 05.06.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> update mal alle treiber, such weitere windowsupdates.
> 
> aber zuerst deaktivier mal das autoupdate von windows. das hatte mal meinen laptop komplett lahmgelegt.




alles schon gemacht, deswegen irritiert mich das ja so


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. Juni 2008)

Lingo1988 am 05.06.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.06.2008 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probier den mal, dann sollte es gehen http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=7a81b0cd-a0b9-497e-8a89-404327772e5a&DisplayLang=de


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2008)

Lingo1988 am 05.06.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.06.2008 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




läuft irgendein virenscanner oder so? evtl. stört der ja?


und check mal, wie emmaspapa schrieb, den genauen namen - es gibt nämlich nen virus namens svhcost statt svchost.


----------



## Lingo1988 (5. Juni 2008)

Herbboy am 05.06.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Lingo1988 am 05.06.2008 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich norton internet security online, das ist aber bisher immer ohne probs gelaufen. und nein der virus ist es auch nicht, das war das erste wonach ich geschaut habe 

//edit

keine besserung trotz des updates 
ich probiere gerade mal das update von emmaspapa


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2008)

und mach norton mal testweise aus


----------



## Lingo1988 (6. Juni 2008)

Herbboy am 06.06.2008 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> und mach norton mal testweise aus


hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber nix zu machen...


----------



## EmmasPapa (6. Juni 2008)

Lingo1988 am 06.06.2008 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 06.06.2008 00:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber den Dualcoreoptimierer hast Du installiert!?


----------



## Lingo1988 (6. Juni 2008)

EmmasPapa am 06.06.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Lingo1988 am 06.06.2008 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was für einen Dualcoreoptimierer meinst du denn?
keine ahnung


----------



## EmmasPapa (6. Juni 2008)

Lingo1988 am 06.06.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 06.06.2008 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den dritten von oben  http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_13118,00.html


----------



## Lingo1988 (6. Juni 2008)

hab ich jetzt auch installiert, cpu auslastung sinkt zwar, aber ist immernoch bei ca 50% und immernoch die svchost.exe


----------



## Lingo1988 (7. Juni 2008)

kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen??


----------



## Wolf2660 (7. Juni 2008)

hi,

lad dir mal den *process explorer* runter http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/sysinternals/utilities/ProcessExplorer.mspx da kannst mal genauer nachschauen was die auslastung verursacht.

MfG


----------



## Lingo1988 (7. Juni 2008)

Wolf2660 am 07.06.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> lad dir mal den *process explorer* runter http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/sysinternals/utilities/ProcessExplorer.mspx da kannst mal genauer nachschauen was die auslastung verursacht.
> 
> MfG



hab ich gemacht, und es ist immernoch die svchoest.exe
hier mal ein screenshot
http://s6.directupload.net/file/d/1453/zuihvw7i_jpg.htm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (7. Juni 2008)

Lingo1988 am 07.06.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolf2660 am 07.06.2008 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er meint damit, dass du damit vielleicht herausfinden kannst, woran das liegt. die svchost.exe läuft ja nicht für sich selbst, sondern wird von anderen diensten gestartet (oder so ähnlich).


----------



## OC-King (7. Juni 2008)

jetz weis ich mehr: das sollte zumindestens für klarheit sorgen^^

Die svchost / svchost.exe ist ein Systemprozess. Mit ihrer Hilfe werden dll - Dateien ausgeführt.
Die svchost.exe taucht öfter in Ihrem Task Manager auf? Das ist kein Fehler, der Task Manager ist nur nicht in der Lage alle Prozesse namentlich getrennt aufzuführen.

Windows XP-User die wissen wollen was dahinter steckt, klicken auf:
START--->AUSFÜHREN geben Sie cmd ein und drücken RETURN. Im aufgehenden Eingabefenster geben Sie Tasklist/svc | more ein. Die einzelnen Prozesse der svchost.exe werden aufgelistet.

Hinweis: Die svchost.exe ist nicht mit den ähnlich klingenden Prozessen svhost.exe, svchosts.exe, syshost.exe oder svchost2.exe zu verwechseln! Dieses sind Viren. Weitere Dateien mit ähnlichen Namen existieren. Deshalb genau lesen was im Task Manager steht!


----------



## Lingo1988 (7. Juni 2008)

das habe ich auch schon gefunden, aber es ist nicht normal das die exe mehr als die hälfte der cpu last benötigt und das bei einem frischen windows.

vor der formatierung hat sie so gut wie gar nix gebraucht


----------



## Wolf2660 (7. Juni 2008)

Klick im Process Explorer mal doppelt auf die Sv... dings da. Es öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster in dem Du unter Threads sehen kannst welcher Process genau die auslastung verursacht. Dieser Process währe sehr interessant.

MfG


----------



## Lingo1988 (7. Juni 2008)

Wolf2660 am 07.06.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Klick im Process Explorer mal doppelt auf die Sv... dings da. Es öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster in dem Du unter Threads sehen kannst welcher Process genau die auslastung verursacht. Dieser Process währe sehr interessant.
> 
> MfG



also die dll die das problem verursacht heißt "hpslpsvc32.dll"


----------



## Wolf2660 (7. Juni 2008)

Drei dinge kannst Du ausprobieren.

1. Druckertreiber neuinstallieren

2. Start - Ausführen - regedit eintippen - Enter. Dann zu 

Hkey/CurrentUser/Control Panel/Desktop

navigieren und rechts <AutoEndTasks> den Wert <1> zuordnen. Sollte der nicht vorhanden sein, dann erstelle ihn selber.

3. Oder bzw. und den Dienst (HP Network Devices Support) in der Computerverwaltung unter Dienste von Starttyp "Automatisch" auf "Manuell" stellen. 

Das ganze natürlich als Admin, hoffe es hilft

MfG


----------

